# 2005 Trek 5000 OCLV 120



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm working on a 2005 Trek 5000 OCLV 120. Customer installed all new Ultegra 6700 components, including a new 6750 compact crank. Now the front Ultegra 6700 derailleur does not drop down far enough to put it within the 1-2mm spacing requirement.

Now I'm just checking myself here as there is zero adjustment in the braze on bracket on the frame, so my only option would be to install a Sram front derailleur, since it has 2 bolt holes for mounting.

Just need confirmation before telling a customer, Hey, you have to reinstall your standard crank.


TIA.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Contact Trek and ask them if they have a braze-on mount for your frame designed for compact cranksets. I think they created them awhile ago. Replacing the front derailleur braze-on is simple. Couple allen head screws. You should be able to put a new one on that goes lower for compact cranks.

This store will know what you are talking about.
www.ChainReactionBicycles.com

Mike Jacoubowsky - 30 Dec 2004 04:52 GMT
> Frame - Trek OCLV 5500. I want to install a compact crank but the 6500
> Ultegra braze-on front derailleur won't adjust low enough for the 50
> tooth big ring. It will only get to within a half inch or so.

Your dealer can order the new "compact drive" front derailleur bracket from 
Trek; just got some last week. Haven't yet installed one on my own bike (a 
5900) so the front shifting is probably a bit less than optimal, but still 
seems to work quite nicely.

--Mike-- Chain Reaction Bicycles
www.ChainReactionBicycles.com


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I got a special mounting bracket from Trek for a 5500 and 5200.
The slot goes down further so you can drop the derailleur.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I called the local Trek dealer and they have one in stock for $15. Sales guy on the phone had no clue, but the head mechanic did.


----------

